
We built a giant pixel wall for fun, but what we learnt went a lot further - dabeeeenster
https://www.solidstategroup.com/2017/03/03/2017/we-built-a-giant-pixel-wall-for-fun-but-what-we-learnt-went-a-lot-further/
======
amorsly
neat!

